# Language in BMQ



## Fruss (8 Jun 2004)

I would like to know, as I speak english but my natural language is french, how is the BMQ course for french talking recruits?   Are the drill commands in english or in french?   And do we have english courses?

I would take the course in french if it doesn't make a difference when I go to Kingston by example (SigOp 215). Would the people on the course (either recruits or instructors) bother me if I have a strong (I mean very strong) french accent? I understand everything in english but sometimes, have some difficulty expressing myself because of this accent (That's why I love writing   ) 
Do you think it would be a big deal?


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (9 Jun 2004)

I'm in the same boat more or less.  I'm pretty good with english but I got a very thick french accent that would probably just make things worse for me.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2004)

All of your training will be conducted in your first official language. When you are on a French language course, all commands and instruction will be in French.

Before you could take courses in your second language you will first have to obtain a second language profile demonstrating your fluency to goverment standards in speaking, writing and reading your second language. 

When you are at the Recruiting Centre, ensure they have noted in your file your choice of language for Basic training (especially if it differs from the language at the CFRC where you are going through the applicant process).

Don't worry, you will find many French speakers in the Army.


----------



## Fruss (9 Jun 2004)

Thanks for the clarification, so, if I take my BMQ course in french, then get posted to an english speaking unit, I'll be screwed as I will not know the commands in english..  Hmmmm...  Anyway..  a little more studying to do to translate all these commands..  ;D


----------



## RebornXmetalhead (9 Jun 2004)

I'm perfectly bilingual (learned both english and french at the same time during my childhood)

So I'm not sure wether to do basic training in english or french. I've heard that a lot of platoons are hard on the french ones.

Also, having done culinary school in french, lets say I'm done with basic training and get hired as a cook, I wouldn't know all the culinary terms in english. Unless I study them before starting.


----------



## dann0 (9 Jun 2004)

Amazing!  You've managed to find a down side to being bilingual. :


----------



## Operivy (9 Jun 2004)

For things like reading/tests is it posible to get it in nother langeuege beside offical one if that langue is your first.  My first is neither englhsh or french.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2004)

The Canadian Forces provides training in English and in French; which are the languages of the working environments in our units and bases (some are English, some are French, some are bilingual - though there's always a bit of both languages everywhere as people improve second (official) language skills and get posted to other bases and units).

There is no facility to train or test people in other languages that would not support their integration into our workplaces.


----------



## nbk (9 Jun 2004)

RebornXmetalhead said:
			
		

> I'm perfectly bilingual (learned both english and french at the same time during my childhood)
> 
> So I'm not sure wether to do basic training in english or french. I've heard that a lot of platoons are hard on the french ones.
> 
> Also, having done culinary school in french, lets say I'm done with basic training and get hired as a cook, I wouldn't know all the culinary terms in english. Unless I study them before starting.



Lots of english culinary terms are derived from French cooking. A la carte, au jus, bain marie, ragout, papillote, julienne, Garde Manger, Soux Chef, and many more are common english culinary terms.


----------



## ark (9 Jun 2004)

In case your understanding of english is so so, then Remember than if you make a mistake because you misunderstood something, chances are that your entire section/platoon will pay for that. Understanding will be critical for exemple on a shooting range, where a simple mistake can get you kicked from the course and even from the CF.

however If you feel that your understanding is good enough then go for it! As for other people making fun of your accent, don't worry, during your first days you and everyone on your course will be introduced to the SHARP (Sexual harassment and racism prevention?) which explains what is not tolerated in CF and the actions you can take if you feel offended by someone.

Good luck!


----------



## Fruss (10 Jun 2004)

And I've got another question...  Still with my strong accent, I want to join as Sig Op, I can make myself understood (heck, I even speak with people from Texas), but...  Is the army OK with that??


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Jun 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem with the accent.  Voice procedure has specific ways of saying letters and numbers (tree instead of three, fife instead of five) that help with clarity.  If it is a big problem you may just get posted to a Franco unit, and if you get posted to an Anglo one, you'll get lots of practice with your accent.  As stated earlier they run Franco SigOp courses (confirmed by the SigOp sitting across from, only about one year though).


----------



## ark (10 Jun 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> And I've got another question...   Still with my strong accent, I want to join as Sig Op, I can make myself understood (heck, I even speak with people from Texas), but...   Is the army OK with that??



You best bet would be to contact a Sig Op unit and ask them what they expect from a NCM when it comes to communication skills. If you can speak with Texans without too much trouble I'm confident you will do fine in the army


----------



## chrisf (19 Jun 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification, so, if I take my BMQ course in french, then get posted to an english speaking unit, I'll be screwed as I will not know the commands in english..   Hmmmm...   Anyway..   a little more studying to do to translate all these commands..   ;D



If you're talking about English vs French commands for drill, most people usually end up learning both eventually anyway... they're not overly complicated, and there aren't that many drill commands anyway.


----------



## Bert (19 Jun 2004)

Yeah, Frank, Sig Op is right.  In my english platoon, there were several French speaking recruits.  They got no hassle whatsoever.  The Staff understood
the situation.  It is comical that our Staff were almost all completely French speaking anyway.  To say the least we all had a very very good time.

In an english speaking platoon, the written tests during the course were in English.  If you find reading and comprehending English difficult, either
discuss that with the Recuiter (provision of French tests) or a French platoon might be easier.

English speaking platoons are a great way to meet people from around the country.  Do not think that your French accent would be difficult to understand.
Just think of the Newfoundlanders!  We had several of them and most of the platoon couldn't understand a dang word they said.  When they got mad, they'd
make a constant murmuring babble and it would go on for several minutes.  Looking at the face of a French MCpl talking/yelling/inquiring at a Newfoundlander is
the most comical display of communication.


----------



## mclipper (23 Jun 2004)

If you are a reservist, your unit will be designated english or french.  If you are in an english designated unit (which if you are in Vancouver you will be) it will be almost impossible for your Ops people to get you loaded onto a french course.  Also, in your unit, everything will be in english,and  most of your instructors will not speak french either.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## yot (23 Jun 2004)

I have a dumb question.. is there any EASL course in the unit?


----------



## mclipper (23 Jun 2004)

No there is not.  English and French are the only two official languages in Canada.


----------



## willy (23 Jun 2004)

mclipper said:
			
		

> If you are a reservist, your unit will be designated english or french.   If you are in an english designated unit (which if you are in Vancouver you will be) it will be almost impossible for your Ops people to get you loaded onto a french course.   Also, in your unit, everything will be in english,and   most of your instructors will not speak french either.   Just something to keep in mind.



Normally, I think you'd be right, but this individual could probably go on a Franco course if he wanted.  From reading some of his other posts, I think that he's going reg, in which case he would certainly be offered the language of instruction of his choice.  If he's going into the reserves, as a Sig Op, then he could probably do the same.  The Comm Res centralizes all of it's trg in two places: Shilo for basic and PLQ, and Kingston for all trades trg.  Franco courses are run every year, concurrently with the Anglo ones, in both schools.  Given that the unit wouldn't have to make any special arrangements to transfer him to a trg centre outside of their normal area, his request for French language trg could be easily accomodated.

Frank in Vancouver, there you go.


----------



## mclipper (23 Jun 2004)

Yes, the regs can get either.  Sorry, I was only thinking of the army reserves...not the comms reserves.  I know that we have tried to get people on french courses in the past and have always been denied.


----------



## Fruss (24 Jun 2004)

Thanks everyone, I think I know where I'm going!    BTW, I'm joining RegF..  still training to get in shape..  can't yet do 20 pushups..   :-[


----------



## Greywolf (25 Jun 2004)

Most of the instructors here in St. Jean speak French as their first language, so there will be no problem.  As for posting, if you prefer to use French, then they might post you to Valcartier.


----------

